# Aorus to launch laptops in India.



## seamon (Nov 28, 2014)

> X7 Pro Launch Schedule updated!
> 
> Available: Singapore, Taiwan
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2014)

The Good: Great config and design
The Bad: Will be close to 200k 
The Ugly: Noobs will still buy Alienware 14 with GTX 765M @ 150k


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

OOOO boy but buying these will still be a dream coz of these laptops insane pricing.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

What are the specs? Someone please update this thread with them.


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2014)

Specs:
CPU=core i7 4870HQ(2.5-3.7Ghz)
GPU=GTX 970m SLI 3GB. More powerful than desktop GTX 980.
RAM= upto 32 GB 1866Mhz DDR3. Factory OCed. COmes with Ballistrix Ram.
Screen=17.3" FHD TN panel.
Storage:1 2.5" slot and 3 mSATA SSD slots with Raid 0.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

So that is basically a desktop replacement at a most probably twice of a desktop cost.


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So that is basically a desktop replacement at a most probably twice of a desktop cost.



Actually it's quite the opposite. It's the thinnest and most portable 17.3" laptop. It's under one inch thick and almost as heavy as the Y510p.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Actually it's quite the opposite. It's the thinnest and most portable 17.3" laptop. It's under one inch thick and almost as heavy as the Y510p.



Now that is interesting. Since a 17.3'' is one hell of a lot big size some times I consider my 15.6'' huge for normal call work but yeah I would love to see some new type of cooling mechanism in this beast.


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting if Gigabyte will really realize Aorus to India. Really kudos to those folks.


----------



## Ironman (Dec 1, 2014)

Pricing will force People to be reluctant !


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

^It'll be more powerful than any other laptop in the Indian market right now.


----------

